# Someone who is good with sigs



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

I dunno if this is the right place for it but I am rubbish at things like this so if someone could make me a Yushin "Thunder" Okami sig I would be very grateful. Any takers?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

You need to upgrade to premium in order to use a sig. If you do make a request in the graphics showroom here.
http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I moved your thread to the Graphics Showroom:thumbsup: 

You should consider upgrading dude you get more credits to bet access to more rooms on the forum and the ability to get that sig you want....Enjoy your time here and hit the staff if you have any questions or need any help:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Closed till you upgrade then I'll reopen it. (you know you want to...)


----------

